# Specific name for this clip?



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

When the poodle has fft shaved but they also have their body shaved but with hair left on their legs. Also does anyone have and pictures of this clip?


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Heres a video of someone cutting the clip

How to Shape The Top Knot - Poodle


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Kinda like Vegas's clip right now. Modified lamb clip?


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

yes, here's another picture...Lamb clip (I think)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I do the hair on the back thighs shorter though and blend it longer as it goes down the hocks. I don't like that 'thunder thighs' look.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

The 'thunder thighs' & 'shoulder pads' look without the blending is the 'town & country' trim. 
If it's blended lower down then it's the lamb trim.
If it's really stylised, (with more neck hair and more 'flair' on the back legs etc) then it's the modern.

The video you posted was the lamb trim with a fair amount of hair on the legs, the photo you posted is a bit of a mix of the lamb and t&c (lamb in the front, t&c in the back! LOL)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is what we call a Town and Country trim, just like FD described it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought this was the town and country? (A poorly done one though)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg look at this one I found, where they put the bows it looks like buttons on a little doll, that's a WAY CUTE idea!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I thought this was the town and country? (A poorly done one though)


To me, that is bordering on a dutch clip.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Most of the clips above would be considered the "Model" trim, however it's been called the T&C, but that's really got more hair around the hips and shoulders that is stylized.

The one just above is definitely the "Model" clip and some of the others are variations of it. The gray poodle is border line "Fox" trim where the front legs are trimmed much lower, but they are more blended and down toward the elbow. 

I have a very great client that LOVES this trim and I've been doing it on her for almost 5 years now, next time she's in I'll try to remember to take pictures.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I would call it a sporting or kennel clip.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

That white poodle has a pretty face but that hair cut is so hideous. I can't stand those puffy arms and legs. I enjoy seeing old dog books, postcards and other stuff with that trim. Its like the "mullet"....was cool for a while but looking back you go "What was I thinking back then?"


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Arreau, your trim there isn't a t&c, it's closer to being a lamb trim than a town & country... The key element to the town & country is that it has the big UNBLENDED shoulders & hips (they poof straight out from the short body, no 'skimming' to blend in or anything) The moment you start blending the legs in at the shoulders & hips by skimming down off the body, it starts becoming a lamb trim.

Sporting or kennel clip is short all over, like a 4F everywhere on body & legs with a wee topknot & tail.

I've never heard of a 'model' style!?? Do you have a link describing it cameo? I've tried googling but can't come up with anything! I do know of the 'fox' though, but I personally hate those stupid drawings that I've seen of it! LOL!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> I've never heard of a 'model' style!?? Do you have a link describing it cameo? I've tried googling but can't come up with anything! I do know of the 'fox' though, but I personally hate those stupid drawings that I've seen of it! LOL!


It's listed in Shirley Kalstone's book. Don't have a link however, but the T&C is also listed in there, but is a bit different than the Model. 

I think some one on here posted a bunch of line drawings a few days back that may have been taken from that book and the Model might be included in those, but if you have the Kalstone book, you can find it listed there and discribed. 

I'll try to get some pictures of Hope (the lil poo) the next time she comes in and post them. I DO alter the trim a little bit adding a bit more angulation to her back legs simply because I don't like the legs to look to "POOFY" lol.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Kinda like Vegas's clip right now. Modified lamb clip?


Is there a photo somewhere of Vegas' clip? I'm curious to know what your version of a "modified" lamb clip is since there is no set length requirement for a lamb and I've heard this term thrown around a lot on here, no where else though... Basicly I want to know how you've modified it. I'm kind of a lamb clip is a lamb clip sort of person so it either is or it isn't there is no modified (in my world) unless you've done something different with the feet, or tail or scissored the legs shorter on the bottoms than they are on the top, which might look different, but I know somebody who did it once. 

Just curious.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok so here's vegas.... 









Now is he a lamb or a german?? I thought with the short ears he'd be a german....


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, with short ears and the pom tail I still go with modified lamb. If he had a carrot or shaved tail, it'd be a german. Also with the big topknot, even if he had long ears, I'd call it a modified lamb too, as a traditional lamb trim has a scissored topknot.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

These are just my little line drawings... I hope it helps!

The german:











The Lamb: (the body hair looks pretty long in this doodle...)











Here's a shorter version of the lamb:











The Miami: (aka: the clown, the saint-tropez, the palm springs, the zazou etc...)


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

The Dutch:











The Model: (aka: town and country)











The Mod Fox:











The Sporting or Kennel: (ears are usually feathered though)


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Dutch and Model are my favorite cuts, although I would always keep the hair on front legs longer than on the back ones - I do not like the opposite happening at that photo couple of posts back :rolffleyes:.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> To me, that is bordering on a dutch clip.


Actually, I've done this clip myself on Harley, and it's called a variety of names - I know it as the 'mouton' clip. 
A dutch involves the body having hair to the same length of legs, with bands going across/down the body


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Salukie. These are as I would call them except here, the old school groomers call a Miami or Bikini clip and New York trim.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

The town and country is confusing. Most "town and countries" that I have seen looked like the "model" but in the Kalstone book, the town and country is described as a dutch with an extra wide shaved band on the body. hwell:

You're welcome, arreau.  I'm a visual person! LOL.. I think the New Yorker is another version of the dutch. (?) not sure anymore.


----------

